# Army.ca apps for Android



## Aqua Canuck (16 Oct 2013)

Are there any plans to release an Android version of the Army.ca apps currently available for the iPhone?


----------



## Emilio (16 Oct 2013)

I hope so!!!!

The British ARRSE forum has.


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Oct 2013)

I tried to code it overseas, and was unable to learn how to code Android stuff. Someone would have to port it over.


----------



## marinemech (27 Nov 2013)

use tapatalk on android


----------



## mrjasonc (27 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> use tapatalk on android



The above mentioned is what I have been using on my Google Nexus 4 (Android 4.4)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (18 Dec 2013)

Aqua Canuck said:
			
		

> Are there any plans to release an Android version of the Army.ca apps currently available for the iPhone?



Plans yes, but execution has been lacking. 

So far I haven't progressed beyond the "plans" stage so I would say if the apps are ported, it would not be in the short or medium term. Probably 12+ months unfortunately, and the way my schedule has been, I'll probably be saying near the same thing this time next year. 


Cheers
Mike


----------



## aenagy (6 Mar 2014)

I was about to ask about the Android version of Battle Pro when I found this thread. Is there anything the community can do to move this along? I wasn't planning on becoming an Android coder/developer, but if this can be broken up into parts then many hands can make for less work.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Mar 2014)

It's the world's oldest problem, no time and no money to allocate to the project. I wish I could say I've made progress on the Android stuff but it still stands firmly on the "To Investigate" list.


----------

